# my return pump just stopped working.



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

My Jebao dc water pump stopped working. I got it in October. Whats my next step? Can anyone suggest something please.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Eheim 1262 would me my suggestion. 

I have owned many Eheim pumps and not a single one has failed me in 10 years.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would have to concur on this...

I own an eheim compact 2000+ and for two years it's been going strong. Yeah it's a bit more expensive but I'll never have to worry about it breaking down.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

The pump you suggesting is great. The only thing I dont like about it is that you cant control the speed of the pump like on the jebao.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Then how about the waveline DC 3000


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Tunze Silence pumps. 5 years and counting and still going strong.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 on the Eheim 1262. Mine's 3.5 years in and still going strong. 
I am just curious why you would want to control the flow rate for the return pump.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ohdino said:


> Tunze Silence pumps. 5 years and counting and still going strong.


+1 for Tunze silence.. I have the .05 and a .04


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Turn off the pump and take the faceplate screws off and make sure there isn't anything caught in the impeller to keep it from spinning.

Check the impeller to make sure there isn't any damage - sometimes these pumps come with the impeller not seated entirely plush and there is pre-mature wear.

When the face plate is off spin the impeller a bit with an object - to see if the impeller will start again. Just be careful. If there is no magnetic field - the motor is probably history - you will have to get servicing. 

Depending where you bought it you should be able to get some support. (e.g. Pet/Ponds, Reefsupplies/Ray or even fish-street/eric) 

Waveline = Jebao
I have 3 tanks using the pumps and other than removing the faceplate to reseat the impeller (and cleaning stuff caught in the impeller), i've never had a problem with these pumps. The longest time i've had one i have is 2 years (sold as a waveline at that time).


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you sure it is the pump? It could also be the power supply or the controller. Do you have any lights on the controller?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm wondering if anyone local services these DC pumps as well. But yours is just a few months old so I'd contact your retailer. I've got 2 Wavelines that's stopped working too but I'm stuck with them because I bought one used and the other from an lfs that's now gone out of business. And unfortunately, not much luck after cleaning the impellers. Good luck.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

verano said:


> The pump you suggesting is great. The only thing I dont like about it is that you cant control the speed of the pump like on the jebao.


Well, as nice of a feature to control the flow with a Jebao, it's no good if it breaks down. How many will you go through before the money you spend and losses of livestock before it adds up to the price of an Abyzz a100 or BK RD3 Speedy. Just putting a different perspective on the DC pump.

I don't recall the size of your system but whatever GPH you are aiming for at X head height, look at the flow charts of the Fluval Sea SP series and the Eheim Hobby/Compact pumps. Sicce Synchra Series is another great pump with low noise emission but the "loudest" of the three.

The Tunze pumps are great as well. Quieter than the Sicce though it is a rebranded Sicce under Tunze specs.

JME/2C


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone who replied to the thread. I decided not buy anymore china made pumps (Jebao/Waveline).... It was the pump that had the problem. The controller and power supply lights were all working.


----------

